# Broken Green Tajima Hoops



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I have several broken hoops of different sizes. (i'd have to go thru the box to see exactly the sizes)
Does anybody have any broken sets they are willing to trade/sell so i can make complete sets?

Thanks!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope, but how have you broken them? I've got a few with strikes on them but never had a break.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Trying to hoop them darn Carharrt jackets. I think I've broken two of the 5"-6" hoops.. the inner ring though.. not the outer ring. Ive taped them together, and they work ok until the tape starts to get on the clothing. 

I know before i started working here, someone else broke a bunch of other ones.

They might just have to go to the recycle bin. Or invest in some gorilla glue.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

You need you some mighty hoops from hoopmaster! I have a rectangle 4x5 hoop that started to crack but it was on the arm so I just put some epoxy on it. I'd try some jb weld on it and then lightly sand the jb weld after it's dry. At least sand the part that's against the fabric. The blob on the other side would help keep it together I bet.


----------

